# Adios & Buena Suerte!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

31.5 hours to go..... *OOO* 
I drew my first LE tag with only 4 points at the age of 35; I wish I had someone talk me into getting started on points much earlier. I am very excited, the sabots are flying well and the cameras show some decent bulls like this one: [attachment=0:2i5y6bgu]wapiti.jpg[/attachment:2i5y6bgu]
NOthing crazy huge, but I would be quite happy with this one as my first mature bull. 
I wish you all good luck, may the lead fly straight and the animals taste great!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck Huge... that's a shooter in my book!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck. Put a big un down and have a great time!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot probably the most important part. My dad turned 70 last fall and will be joining me on the hunt as he always has and my best little 9-year old buddy and oldest son will join the posse on Saturday. He is the only one more excited than I am. He made me promise not to shoot anything until he gets there. We got him his own camo and he can't hardly sleep with 4 nights still to go. So, it will be a three generation hunt, something I did not ever get to do as a kid. 
Thanks a ton to Nathan, Ben and Bryan! My neighbor, Bryan, lent me his tent trailer and ATV to take as my trailer is way too big to get up in this area. What a guy! The rig is all hooked up and ready to rock; I have to work a half day tomorrow, I don't remember my watch ever running so slow. /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ 
The rig is ready to roll out:
[attachment=0:uunkhs1k]Photo_FB937B56-2ACE-92B6-C801-C153CE39BEC3.jpg[/attachment:uunkhs1k]
I can definitely feel how some people are more proud of a small rack than the huge one based on the experience, I think I could get a mediocre one and still be way happy with it just based on the posse with me. I just received notice on 9/1 or so, so not much time for scouting, so thanks a ton to those who have pointed me in the right direction and sharing the spots! For that reason, I have not shared the 10-20 on my tag, so please respect that wish, thanks guys!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The best of luck to you Huge 29!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhh, the anticipation of the hunt. I can feel it in your post. May the hunting gods smile upon you. Have a great time and may you harvest a fine speciman.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Go get em Huge!

be safe


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

To you Huge, and all going after the Wiley Wapiti... Shoot straight and keep your powder dry!!!


----------

